# Galician: imperfect subjunctive of 'facer'



## pandammonium

I would like to confirm with native speakers of Galician what the imperfect subjunctive of _facer_ 'to do, make' is.  I have a book (Carballo Calero 1979) that implies it is regular, but verbix.com, which takes its data from a book I can't find anywhere, says it takes the form used in the future subjunctive and others:


> _fixese fixeses fixese..._


Which is right?  (I suspect verbix.com is.)
_____________
Carballo Calero, Ricardo (1979) _Gramática elemental del gallego común_ 7th edition.  Vigo: Editorial Galaxia.
Unknown (1980) Bases pra unificación das normas lingüísticas do galego: Resume dos seminarios celebrado no Instituto da Lingua Galega, desde decembro de 1976 a xuño de 1977. Vigo: Universidade de Santiago de Compostela.


----------



## Outsider

I am not a native speaker, but I doubt very much that it is regular (*facese, faceses, facese*... ) This is one of the most irregular verbs in any Romance language.


----------



## Laztana

My mother is galician so I learnt galician at home and I've always heard "fixera, fixeras...", I guess that you can also say "fixese.."


----------



## Breogan

pandammonium said:


> I would like to confirm with native speakers of Galician what the imperfect subjunctive of _facer_ 'to do, make' is.  I have a book (Carballo Calero 1979) that implies it is regular, but verbix.com, which takes its data from a book I can't find anywhere, says it takes the form used in the future subjunctive and others:
> Which is right?  (I suspect verbix.com is.)
> _____________
> Carballo Calero, Ricardo (1979) _Gramática elemental del gallego común_ 7th edition.  Vigo: Editorial Galaxia.
> Unknown (1980) Bases pra unificación das normas lingüísticas do galego: Resume dos seminarios celebrado no Instituto da Lingua Galega, desde decembro de 1976 a xuño de 1977. Vigo: Universidade de Santiago de Compostela.




The correct forms of imperfect subjuntive of "facer" are the following ones:

*fixese
fixeses
fixese 
fixesemos
fixesedes
fixesen*


----------



## Breogan

pandammonium said:


> ...I have a book (Carballo Calero 1979) that implies it is regular...


----------



## jonquiliser

Laztana said:


> My mother is galician so I learnt galician at home and I've always heard "fixera, fixeras...", I guess that you can also say "fixese.."


 
This is the imperfect, and *not* the same as Spanish *hiciese/hiciera. Fixese and fixera are two different forms in Galician, fixese is the imperfect of the subjunctive, as Breogan already said.


----------



## Breogan

jonquiliser said:


> This is the imperfect, and *not* the same as Spanish *hiciese/hiciera. Fixese and fixera are two different forms in Galician, fixese is the imperfect of the subjunctive, as Breogan already said.


Yes, it goes this way:
_
Imperfect of subjuntive (translation to Spanish)_*

fixese **(hiciera/hiciese)** 
fixeses (hicieras/hicieses)         
fixese (hiciera/hiciese)
fixesemos (hiciéramos/hicieseis)
fixesedes (hicierais/hicieseis)
fixesen (hicieran/hiciesen)
*_
Pluscuamperfect of indicative __(translation to Spanish)_*

fixera (había hecho)
fixeras (habías hecho)
fixera (había hecho)
fixeramos (habíamos hecho)
fixerades (habíais hecho)
fixeran (habían hecho)





*


----------



## jonquiliser

E saudiños ao Reino de Galicia/da Galiza 

Another distinctive feature (not only of this verb, thought) that may be worth noting is that the we/you (plural) forms are _de acentuación grave_, not esdrúxula (which is the case of the corresponding Spanish forums), so they'd be said _fixeramos/fixesemos_ etc.


----------



## pandammonium

Thanks, guys


----------



## XiaoRoel

A acentuación grave ou aguda é cuestión dialectal dicíamos/diciamos, amábamos/amabamos, fixésemos/fixesemos, amáramos/amaramos. O demáis xa o explicou Breogán na mensaxe 7.


----------

